# Do we get full amout of base salary?



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Guys,

Need your advise for income payment in Dubai.
If in contract said base salary in 10k and without personal income tax. We should get 10k cash or we will get the other deduction for the example social security , etc..

I am doing my saving calculation.

Thank you.
AE


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There shouldn't be any deductions at all, there is no personal income tax and no social security in the UAE. What your salary is, is what you are paid.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you very Gavtak..


----------



## blueshadow9 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Thai friend*



this_ae said:


> Thank you very Gavtak..


Hello K. Ae,

I think you are Thai, so I will be moving to Dubai pretty soon too (probably early May). So, it would be nice to find Thai friend there.

Cheers,


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Glad to hear that u r Thai as well... I will fly next week lah.. Please send me the message when u will move...at least v can hang out...

Take care.


----------



## blueshadow9 (Mar 25, 2011)

this_ae said:


> Glad to hear that u r Thai as well... I will fly next week lah.. Please send me the message when u will move...at least v can hang out...
> 
> Take care.


Great krub, in fact now I am in Abu Dhabi but will be moving to Dubai as I mentioned. Yes, I will send you message when I am in Dubai. Nice to meet new friend 

Take care


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

this_ae said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your advise for income payment in Dubai.
> If in contract said base salary in 10k and without personal income tax. We should get 10k cash or we will get the other deduction for the example social security , etc..
> ...


As others have said in here, there is no deductions for tax or social security over here, however some countries have double taxation treaties with the UAE and may charge tax back home (e.g. USA, Australia). I have no idea what the situation is with Thailand, but you may want to check it out.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Tx...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You may also want to not use text speak while posting on this forum as it is against forum rules.


----------



## malov (Mar 7, 2011)

*Sup*

Hi, so you get paid the basic salary but how about supplementary? These make up the total salary.

Is the sup salary the housing?


----------

